# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα Δοκιμών

## papashark

Πριν από καιρό γκρινιάζαμε για τις 12αρες omni της Pacific, τελικά φάγαμε κανά δίμηνο μέχρι να μετρήσουμε τι γίνεται με αυτές. Άσε που δεν δοκιμάσαμε ποτέ και όλες τις κεραίες αλλά παραμόνο εμπειρικά....

Ορισμένα πράγματα εάν δεν τα βάλεις το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις εάν και κατά πόσο παίζουν καλά. Είτε αυτό είναι μια cantenna που έφτιαξε κάποιος ή κάποια καινούργια κάρτα που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά.

Όπως για παράδειγμα λέγαμε ότι τα 900+ δεν παίζουν σαν clients σε διάφορα AP, και το λέγαμε και το ξαναλέγαμε, μέχρι που μια μέρα ανακαλύψαμε ότι έπαιζαν καθότι κάποιος ανυποψίαστος είχε συνδεθεί και έπαιζε μια χαρά εδώ και καιρό μετά από κάποια αλλαγή firmware.....

Πρέπει ορισμένα πράγματα να οργανωθούμε και να τα τεστάρουμε καλύτερα. Καλά είναι μία στο τόσο που εγώ και ο Mauve (και για σένα χτυπάει η καμπάνα) μετράμε καμιά κάρτα, αλλά πρέπει να γίνετε πιο συχνά.

Προτείνω με αρχηγό τον MAuVE (εάν θέλει / ευκαιρεί / μπορεί) να οργανωθεί μια ομάδα που θα παίρνει τα μπογαλάκια της και θα στήνετε κάπου και θα μετράει κεραίες, κάρτες, καλώδια, pigtails, και οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απαραίτητο......

Στην συγκεκριμένη ομάδα θα πρέπει να συμμετάσχουν μερικά από τα πιο έμπειρα μέλη στα RF ειδικότερα, αλλά και σε διάφορα άλλα θέματα.

----------

